# French Perm Stabilizer is a God send!!!



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks dlewis!!!!

I am 16 weeks post today and gave up last week when rollersetting since I just could not get the comb through my hair.  

I washed tonight with diluted CON (I had used mineral oil and cones) and then cowashed with VO5 Moisture Milks (Strawberries & cream - which gave some slip but I'm not in love).  I did my dc with ORS Replenishing for 30 minutes and rinsed.  I had lots of slip on the length but not the roots.

I decided to try French Perm Stabilizer and was shocked at the results.  This stuff foams up quickly (almost lather but not thick) and once I rinsed it out my hair felt super silky.  

I added my HE LTR and was able to rollerset 16 week post hair with a RATTAIL comb!!!!  I had minimal hair in the comb - a rattail comb - once I was finished.

I'm about to dry under my Pibbs now.  I'm excited to see the results.

Edited to add pictures of finished hair
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/french-perm-stabili/


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 20, 2008)

i am looking forward to hearing your results.  i saw this product in Sally's and got scared because it had an acidic PH.  not too sure if i could use this without relaxing my hair first.    glad you had great results.


----------



## Napp (Apr 20, 2008)

i love this stuff too. it made my hair feel normal after texturizing.its a keeper!


----------



## michaela (Apr 20, 2008)

Are there any Naturals using this?


----------



## Songbirdb (Apr 21, 2008)

it didn't do to much for me the first use so I'm gonna try it again and see how that goes


----------



## MonPetite (Apr 21, 2008)

Bump! Naturals? Any thoughts? I smell another sally's review....


----------



## dlewis (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm glad this worked for you.  I used it yest after not detangling for a couple of days and my hair was like silk.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (Apr 21, 2008)

My mom's been using this on me since I was a little girl. It's the ONLY condish I use post relaxer. It's a lifetime staple  Glad it worked for ya!


----------



## *Frisky* (Apr 21, 2008)

I used it last night after my touch up and it made my hair feel extra smooth and manageable. Thanks D


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

Everyone needs to run out and get some French Perm Stabilizer Plus!!!  I plan to use this for every wash although if I keep getting these results I may break my neck from all the swinging.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

It came out great!!  I didn't relax though.  I just used it on freshly washed & deep conditioned hair to detangle.  I'm transitioning to natural and do not plan to relax anymore.

Although the PH could be an issue, it's a rinse out product and not a leave-in.



Dogmd said:


> i am looking forward to hearing your results. i saw this product in Sally's and got scared because it had an acidic PH. not too sure if i could use this without relaxing my hair first.  glad you had great results.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks!!!  Have you noticed any ill effects from using French Perm Stabilizer to detangle instead of only after a chemical service?

Unless I see major shedding or breakage though, I doubt I will ever stop using this  My husband did not see my finished hair until this morning and thought I was playing with one of my wigs!!!  I guess I have been pinning my hair up VERY often for the last few months.




dlewis said:


> I'm glad this worked for you. I used it yest after not detangling for a couple of days and my hair was like silk.


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 21, 2008)

Where can you get it? And for how much ?


----------



## dlewis (Apr 21, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Thanks!!!  Have you noticed any ill effects from using French Perm Stabilizer to detangle instead of only after a chemical service?
> 
> Unless I see major shedding or breakage though, I doubt I will ever stop using this  My husband did not see my finished hair until this morning and thought I was playing with one of my wigs!!!  I guess I have been pinning my hair up VERY often for the last few months.



I don't use it often.  I used it yest and I'll prob use it two more times this week and do my hair on Sat.

I have not notice any shedding/ breakage/ etc for using this product.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

I bought a 32 oz bottle at BeautyofNewYork.com aka Hair Town at 470 Rockaway in Brooklyn.  It was $5.99.



KelleCarter said:


> Where can you get it? And for how much ?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I don't use it often. I used it yest and I'll prob use it two more times this week and do my hair on Sat.
> 
> I have not notice any shedding/ breakage/ etc for using this product.


 
Thanks


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Apr 21, 2008)

I need more help with how you lovely ladies are using this products. I've tried it twice but I still have problems with detangling.

Are you applying, then rinsing out?

Are you leaving in, detangling and doing a rollerset, etc?

Are you diluting with water?

Exactly how are you using this product?

Thanks,

SP


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 21, 2008)

What does FPS do? 

Once I looked at the label, I remember that one of my old hairstylists (one of the good ones) used to use it on my hair.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

I did my normal wash (diluted CON), then I did a cowash (VO5) & dc (ORS) for 30 minutes with heat.  

I wrung out the excess water (not with a towel though).  I applied the FPSP all over my hair (saturated it) and rubbed it in, like shampoo.  I did not dilute the FPSP.

The FPSP was foamy (somewhat like lather but thinner).  I tried to comb my hair a bit with the FPSP in my hair but that did not go well.  I then rinsed it out and my hair immediately felt very silky.

I added my leave-in, HE LTR, and I was able to rollerset with a rattail comb with minimal hair loss.

The FPSP solution does something to the new growth, thins it out almost as if I relaxed.  But I do still see a bit of wave at my roots (I do not pull as taut as I should) so I know the FPSP did not act as a relaxer.  

The effects last well after the rinse out.  I just added more water as my hair dried (I do not rollerset very fast) and I had no issues with tangles.




Serenity_Peace said:


> I need more help with how you lovely ladies are using this products. I've tried it twice but I still have problems with detangling.
> 
> Are you applying, then rinsing out?
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

The FPSP solution does something to the new growth, thins it out almost as if I relaxed. But I do still see a bit of wave at my roots (I do not pull as taut as I should) so I know the FPSP did not act as a relaxer. 

The effects last well after the rinse out. I just added more water as my hair dried (I do not rollerset very fast) and I had no issues with tangles.





sunshinebeautiful said:


> What does FPS do?
> 
> Once I looked at the label, I remember that one of my old hairstylists (one of the good ones) used to use it on my hair.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this like porosity control?


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Apr 21, 2008)

Is this a condish?

Is it for naturals or relaxed????

Thanks


----------



## Allandra (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd love to try this on my hair (transitioning).


----------



## Napp (Apr 21, 2008)

ive tried CON porosity control and they are not similar. i like this better. i also used it as a leave in and it made my hair "airy'. whe i used it with gel i needed half as much as i usually do to control it. it left my hair a bit too dry on the places i slicked it back. if i do it again i might use less. I think its a staple tranzy product


----------



## Bint Yusef (Apr 21, 2008)

Napp said:


> ive tried CON porosity control and they are not similar


 my bad, i meant the one by roux


----------



## bbdgirl (Apr 21, 2008)

I used this after I relaxed my hair and also a few weeks ago and it makes my hair feel like silk. so nice.  I will use this forever. it is a God's send!


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

I have 16 weeks of new growth (transitioning) and it worked well for me.  The label says its a conditioner.



samanthajones67 said:


> Is this a condish?
> 
> Is it for naturals or relaxed????
> 
> Thanks


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Apr 21, 2008)

I never used Porosity Control so I'm not sure.  They may have similar uses though.  I saw that someone else mentioned Porosity control in a prior FPSP thread.



OnAHairQuest said:


> Is this like porosity control?


----------



## danigurl18 (Apr 21, 2008)

OOH.. i think im going to get this after i take my braids out and see how it works... do any naturals use this? and how do you use it?


----------



## Simply_Kelz (Apr 21, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> I bought a 32 oz bottle at BeautyofNewYork.com aka Hair Town at 470 Rockaway in Brooklyn. It was $5.99.


 
Thanks!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Apr 21, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> The FPSP solution does something to the new growth, thins it out almost as if I relaxed. But I do still see a bit of wave at my roots (I do not pull as taut as I should) so I know the FPSP did not act as a relaxer.
> 
> The effects last well after the rinse out. I just added more water as my hair dried (I do not rollerset very fast) and I had no issues with tangles.



Hmmm.... interesting. Ya'll got me ready to go to Sally's and purchase.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting your review RW, I went out and purchased it and can't wait to use this after I take down these braids especially since I'm 18 and a half weeks post.


----------



## sunshinelady (Apr 21, 2008)

I used it once and my hair didn't seem to like it.


----------



## JLove74 (Apr 26, 2008)

is this sold at Sally's, too?


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 26, 2008)

JLove74 said:


> is this sold at Sally's, too?



Yes, I bought mine there.  Also, I left the top off for a couple of days just so some of the alcohol would evaporate.


----------



## Dogmd (Apr 26, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Yes, I bought mine there. Also, I left the top off for a couple of days just so some of the alcohol would evaporate.


 

yep , I couldn't take the alcohol...  i had to return this stuff. I think alcohol was the 2nd ingredient.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Yes, I bought mine there. Also, I left the top off for a couple of days just so some of the alcohol would evaporate.


 
MissVee please let us know if it still works the same way when you use it again. I don't mind the alcohol so much but If it still works the same then I will use it your way instead. It's only added to the hair as a rinse out anyway. Even so I can't wait for your update.


----------



## BrownBetty (Apr 27, 2008)

Aggie said:


> MissVee please let us know if it still works the same way when you use it again. I don't mind the alcohol so much but If it still works the same then I will use it your way instead. It's only added to the hair as a rinse out anyway. Even so I can't wait for your update.




Works the same for me. I bought FS a couple of months ago.  I left the cap off for about a week, only that long because I forgot about it. Either way, I find it works great for me, now I am just not gagging from the smell.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 27, 2008)

MissVee said:


> Works the same for me. I bought FS a couple of months ago. I left the cap off for about a week, only that long because I forgot about it. Either way, I find it works great for me, now I am just not gagging from the smell.


 
Thanks MissVee, I will try it this way and see how my hair likes it too.


----------



## caramelcutieinva (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought some from the exchange board and it worked wonders. I used it this weekend. I did twist outs all week and my new growth is serious ( I only relax 4 times a year). The smell was very strong, but I notice the difference right after I applied it to my hair. After I rinsed, the com slid through very easy. I let it dry in a bun. The next day my dry hair was still tangle free.


----------



## talata (May 16, 2008)

Gots to try this too. Just found it on BeautyofNewyork.com for 5.99 - just like in the store.

With my international deliveries, I should get it in about 2 weeks... will keep u ladies posted.


----------



## robot. (May 16, 2008)

My order just got in this week! I am excited to use it, but being 2-3 weeks post, my roots aren't feeling the need quite yet. I'll be sure to report back.


----------



## yodie (May 16, 2008)

Does this act like a mild relaxer on the hair?


----------



## d-rock (May 16, 2008)

Hey did anyone answer the question of whether or not they used this on natural hair?!?!?!


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 22, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Thanks MissVee, I will try it this way and see how my hair likes it too.


 
How did this work for you?


----------



## Xavier (May 22, 2008)

I said in the other thread that Dlewis started that I would pick this up and I forgot. I definitely have to get in now. I'll be 15 weeks post tomorrow; this has been my longest stretch.


----------



## hopeful (May 22, 2008)

d-rock said:


> Hey did anyone answer the question of whether or not they used this on natural hair?!?!?!


 
Nope.  I think maybe 5 people asked.  I guess one of us will have to be the guinea pig.


----------



## donewit-it (May 22, 2008)

d-rock said:


> Hey did anyone answer the question of whether or not they used this on natural hair?!?!?!


 
Hey,

I've used this on my natural hair

I noticed that only for the first day my hair's curls popped and felt moisturized.  When i applied it on my wet hair in the shower, it felt kind of coated but I wouldn't say that it detangled my hair.  Would I recommend it?  Yes, but I think I'm in the process of refining my hair regimen.  I'm trying to go with the KISS method.  ( The next day my hair was a matted mess, I don't know if it was because of the French Perm Stabilizer though, that is why I would recommend it on Day 1)


----------



## d-rock (May 22, 2008)

donewit-it said:


> Hey,
> 
> I've used this on my natural hair
> 
> I noticed that only for the first day my hair's curls popped and felt moisturized.  When i applied it on my wet hair in the shower, it felt kind of coated but I wouldn't say that it detangled my hair.  Would I recommend it?  Yes, but I think I'm in the process of refining my hair regimen.  I'm trying to go with the KISS method.  ( The next day my hair was a matted mess, I don't know if it was because of the French Perm Stabilizer though, that is why I would recommend it on Day 1)



Thanks for an answer!!!! And your flat ironed natural hair looks really nice in your siggy picture. I tried to copy your look last week, but DC area humidity ruined it in 10 mins.


----------



## donewit-it (May 22, 2008)

d-rock said:


> Thanks for an answer!!!! And your flat ironed natural hair looks really nice in your siggy picture. I tried to copy your look last week, but DC area humidity ruined it in 10 mins.


 
WOW!  Thank you.  I feel flattered

June 14th will be my next time to flat-iron and curl my hair.  Can't wait to see if I have retained any length.  I can't really tell.  Each time I try to detangle my hair,  a whole bunch comes out in my Denman brush. Hopefully it's just shedded hair.


----------



## Misseyl (May 22, 2008)

I'm 10 weeks post and having detangling issues so I'm going to get FPS this weekend.. I'll come back to tell of my experience...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Everyone needs to run out and get some French Perm Stabilizer Plus!!! I plan to use this for every wash although if I keep getting these results I may break my neck from all the swinging.


My hair LOVEs anything low pH, I think both naturals and relaxed hair can benefit because low pH helps the cuticles of the hair to lay down...(I'm natural, I'm willing to try this!)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2008)

We need to get JustKiya in here, she did a review awhile back on a blog about this..

http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/02/product-deconstruction.html


----------



## NYAmicas (May 22, 2008)

I'll have to get some of that.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Thanks dlewis!!!!
> 
> I am 16 weeks post today and gave up last week when rollersetting since I just could not get the comb through my hair.
> 
> ...


 
Do you mind listing the ingredients, I can't find them anywhere on the net....


----------



## JustKiya (May 22, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> We need to get JustKiya in here, she did a review awhile back on a blog about this..
> 
> http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/02/product-deconstruction.html



 I had to go back and read my blog to see what the heck I said about it! I've never actually tried it - I just broke it down based on the ingredients....



AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you mind listing the ingredients, I can't find them anywhere on the net....



This was the listing that I got from one of the other threads about it - it's pretty short. 

water, isoproply alcohol, trideceth-7, carboxylic acid, polyquaternium-10,
oleakonium chloride, fragrance, propylparaben , methylparaben


----------



## supagyrl0302 (May 22, 2008)

Yes!! That Stabilizer is the truth!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I had to go back and read my blog to see what the heck I said about it! I've never actually tried it - I just broke it down based on the ingredients....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I stopped by Sally's on the way home and the pH on this is 2.5 according to the bottle!! That's really low... Isn't that first ingredient rubbing alcohol?   Let me do a quick Google....

ETA: Sure is  I'll pass on this one, but the very low pH is interesting!


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 22, 2008)

It saved my hair yesturday thats all i can say. My perm was acting hell a funny doing the rinse. I would more than likely be with out hair or serious hair falling. I sure am glad that i did not sell it or give it away.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 22, 2008)

IntoMyhair said:


> It saved my hair yesturday thats all i can say. My perm was acting hell a funny doing the rinse. I would more than likely be with out hair or serious hair falling. I sure am glad that i did not sell it or give it away.


It would stop a chemical action in it's tracks. I think it would choke my natural hair!!  

I'm so glad you had it on hand to help. I used to keep Porosity Control on hand when I was relaxed for the same reason.


----------



## jujufireal (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for the tip I have to try this


----------



## IntoMyhair (May 22, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> It would stop a chemical action in it's tracks. I think it would choke my natural hair!!
> 
> I'm so glad you had it on hand to help. I used to keep Porosity Control on hand when I was relaxed for the same reason.


 
Girl I almost posted the bottle in the exchange form. That was first thing i thought of when the neutralizing poo was not working.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 22, 2008)

Reg's Wife said:


> Thanks dlewis!!!!
> 
> I am 16 weeks post today and gave up last week when rollersetting since I just could not get the comb through my hair.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, love the results...congrats. 

I have to try this.


----------



## curlcomplexity (May 22, 2008)

I think something may be wrong w/ my batch...it never foams up.  I'm going to try it again tonight...thanks RegsWife and DLewis!


----------



## JustKiya (May 23, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I stopped by Sally's on the way home and the pH on this is 2.5 according to the bottle!! That's really low... Isn't that first ingredient rubbing alcohol?   Let me do a quick Google....
> 
> ETA: Sure is  I'll pass on this one, but the very low pH is interesting!



I assume that the pH is so low because they are using a lot of  carboxylic acid,which has a very low pH, in and of itself. 

 I REALLY need to get some pH strips. Seriously, I'mma be pH testing everything I use on my hair. I really think that using things that try to keep your hair at a 4.5 pH would make a HUGE difference in hair health and apperance. 




> To gain in-depth, clinical knowledge of hair chemistry one must first have knowledge of the pH scale and what it represents. The pH scale is a measure of value for potential hydrogen, for which there are two chemical extremes: acid or alkaline. The scale runs numerically from 0-14, with 7 serving as neutral. A measure of pH 0-6.9 is considered acid, while a measure of 7.1-14 is considered alkaline. As you move toward either extreme (acid toward 0, alkaline toward 14), the more caustic and stronger a substance will become. Substances which are acid have a positive electrical charge (+), while alkaline substances have a negative electrical charge (-).
> In a normal, healthy state hair is positively charged and will be found in a pH range between 4.5-5.5. Therefore, we can state that hair, in its optimum state, is acidic. Hair which has a pH above 7 will become alkaline and hold a negative electrical charge. When this occurs, the hair will exhibit damage to varying degrees. Examples of how hair becomes alkaline:
> * Natural body chemistry
> * Inferior, alkaline-based products
> ...



I don't even care about chemical services, really - *snort* - but all of the other stuff that's so just PERFECT for how I want my hair to be and act. 
That's from here - I really need to break down and get those strips. *sigh* I need more SAA, too, so I think I'll just make an order.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 23, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I assume that the pH is so low because they are using a lot of carboxylic acid,which has a very low pH, in and of itself.
> 
> I REALLY need to get some pH strips. Seriously, I'mma be pH testing everything I use on my hair. I really think that using things that try to keep your hair at a 4.5 pH would make a HUGE difference in hair health and apperance.
> 
> ...


 
Girl this post is BINGO!!  ...I some how figured this out through trial and error, my hair loves loves LOVES low pH stuff.  Thank you bunches for posting this.  One of my favorite products is Nexxus Ensure, pH 3.0.

I need some *acidification* in my life

This right here is the Holy Grail of hair: 
<<When hair is in its proper pH range (4.5-5.5), the cuticle is compact and constricted. This serves to protect the cortex, impart sheen, align the bonding (optimum configuration for strength and elasticity)>>


----------



## Xavier (May 23, 2008)

I got a bottle yesterday. I can't wait to try it out this weekend.


----------



## Aggie (May 23, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Girl this post is BINGO!!  ...I some how figured this out through trial and error, my hair loves loves LOVES low pH stuff. Thank you bunches for posting this. One of my favorite products is Nexxus Ensure, pH 3.0.
> 
> I need some *acidification* in my life
> 
> ...


 
The bolded is the very reason why I finish off my hair with cool water. My hair looks a thousand times better when I do this. The FPSP and the Porosity Control are staples of mine now too. Correcting the hair's pH really does make a big difference in the overall health and appearance of it.


----------



## yodie (May 23, 2008)

I'm still a bit confused by ph.

will FPSP give my hair a ph of 2.5? 

I'm transitioning to natural, but wouldn't mind using something like this to straighten out some of my curls.

should naturals have a ph of 7?


----------



## JustKiya (May 23, 2008)

yodie said:


> I'm still a bit confused by ph.
> 
> will FPSP give my hair a ph of 2.5?
> 
> ...



No, and no. 

Water has a pH of 7.0, so to allow your hair to stay at an appropriate pH, you have to use something with a very low pH, to start with, before you rinse....

No matter what texture your hair is, it's optimal pH is between 4.5 and 5.5...


----------



## yodie (May 23, 2008)

Thanks again JustKiya.

I have to try this product again.



JustKiya said:


> No, and no.
> 
> Water has a pH of 7.0, so to allow your hair to stay at an appropriate pH, you have to use something with a very low pH, to start with, before you rinse....
> 
> No matter what texture your hair is, it's optimal pH is between 4.5 and 5.5...


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 23, 2008)

I just got my stabilizer...I will try it and let you ladies know of my results.


----------



## Blessed_Angel (May 23, 2008)

Ok, my hair is nice and soft.

I am 5-weeks post, and my new growth is softer. I would like it even softer, but so far so good. It'll get softer when I add my moisturizer. 

I didn't have the easy detangling that I thought I would have. I detangled first under running water with my dc. Then while rinsing out the FPSP, and it tangled better after the dc. I then detangled a bit more while rollersetting with water and Alter Ego Rebalancing Cream. 

I'll try it again next wash (I wash once a week); hopefully it will come out even better. 

Thanks for suggestion RW.


----------



## bluevalentine (May 23, 2008)

i gots to get me some of this.....i'm tryin to stretch this time and i need to find some products that will help out with it, i do admit i'm kinda scurred of the alcohol though....


----------



## Misseyl (Jun 5, 2008)

Misseyl said:


> I'm 10 weeks post and having detangling issues so I'm going to get FPS this weekend.. I'll come back to tell of my experience...


Used it this weekend, it was alright..I used CON shampoo and then this product but I was combing my hair while shampooing so it might have worked because of that..The next time I use it I'm not going to comb while shampoo only during the conditioning phase and see what happens


----------



## magviv (Jun 8, 2008)

I was in Orlando last week for a conference and I located No. 1 Beauty Supply on Orange Blossom Trail that one of the ladies mentioned in an earlier thread. I saw that they carry FPSP so I grabbed a bottle! The Sally's in my hometown doesn't carry it. I haven't used it yet but I will definitely report the results when I do.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 17, 2008)

*bumping* this thread

OK so is FPS meant to be used after a DC?

I think my old hairdresser used to use this (when my hair was healthy and BSL ) but she used it before the DC...

ETA: SO i'm back after rollersetting my hair. I tried the FPS before the DC and it worked out well. I am 11 weeks post and it did seem to help with detangling after I applied it. I let it sit for a few minutes and it's like the tangles started to easily fall out. 

I will try it the other way too to see what happens.


----------



## omnipadme (Aug 7, 2008)

I used this last night after washing/condish & detangling: You cannot tell i'm 14 weeks post. My hair feels very moisturized and smooth.

How often are you all using FPSP? I was thinking of using it once a week after deep-condishing.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Oct 25, 2008)

My stylist just used this on my hair yesterday!  I didn't know what it was, I just knew that the smell was quite strong.  I'm glad I came here and did some research!

It looks like this product is working well for most of you ladies.  That's good!  I was nervous there for a second.     So far, I haven't unwrapped my hair yet, so I don't know how my hair/roots feel, but I'm SO glad this product is low in ph levels because I can't afford anymore tangles in my hair.


----------



## Healthb4Length (Oct 27, 2008)

Since I'm so far into my stretch I've been utilizing FPSP for my weekly cowashes. It's really helped greatly. My hair feels silky and detangling is much easier. For anyone who stretch long term or because you too broke to get a touch up then this will allow you stretch a few more weeks without too much issues. BTW my hair did not feel dry a few days later, it remained soft. I was worried about dryness because it contains alcohol but  so far I've yet to experience any.


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 27, 2008)

French Perm Stabilizer is the bomb.. At 16 weeks, my hair is still easy to style.  I use it after shampooing and it leaves my hair manageable.. The only problem I have is finding it in the stores.. I bought it online but I haven't been able to find it in the stores...I'll keep looking thou.


----------



## dlewis (Oct 27, 2008)

Misseyl said:


> French Perm Stabilizer is the bomb.. At 16 weeks, my hair is still easy to style.  I use it after shampooing and it leaves my hair manageable.. The only problem I have is finding it in the stores.. I bought it online but I haven't been able to find it in the stores...I'll keep looking thou.



Do you have a Sally's in your area?  They carry it.


----------



## NYAmicas (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting Reg's wife, your hair looked very nice and soft. I wish I could make it to 16 weeks! I need to get that French Perm Stabilizer, stat!


----------



## Misseyl (Oct 27, 2008)

dlewis said:


> Do you have a Sally's in your area? They carry it.


 Ok, thanks...I'll check them out.


----------



## achangedlife (Nov 7, 2008)

Has anyone used this as a leave in, I did this the other day and got better results than when I rinsed it out. When I washed I did not use a conditioner, I applied my leave in treatment waited about 10 minutes then applied FPSP, used some wrapping foam and did my rollerset. When I took my rollers down I was like oh heck no. It looked dull and dry. It didn't feel dry though but it didn't really feel moisturized either. I wanted to rewash my hair but it was so late that I decidede I to work with it. I put in some hair oil and OMG, total transformation, hair was soft, curls were bouncy, and 2 days later it still feels the same. What really impressed me is that there's a section of my hair that I have issues with, it seems a bit underprocessed and the ends are thin and frizzy, even when I used the FPSP on wet hair it stays that way, but now it feels as healthy as the rest of my hair. This is not just the result of the oil cause I've been using this oil for some time and haven't got those results. If some one else use it as a leave in I would love to know your results.


----------



## Eisani (Nov 7, 2008)

I don't know if I did something wrong w/this stuff or what, but I tried it back in the summer and was like OH2TMFN!!! I did not enjoy this stuff. At all . I'll revisit one of these days and if it still doesn't work, just look for it in the Sale/Exchange forum .


----------



## xcuzememiss (Mar 27, 2009)

Y'all this stuff is like cooked crack!!! I love it. I jus got a relaxer and she used this in it after neut. And it's so silky. Deff gotta go buy some today


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 16, 2009)

BUMP!

So let me see if I understand this correctly. French Perm Stabilizer has a PH of 2.5 and Roux PC 4.5. Water has a neutral PH of 7. Using something with a low PH like the FPS will be more effective in getting the hair PH to 4.5 as opposed to Roux. So would this mean that FPS is safe enough to use without chemical service as long as you're rinsing with water?


----------



## SmartyPants (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi...

I read about this product in another thread.  I bought some because I have an inch and a half (in some places) of MN induced new growth after six weeks and I am trying to stretch for twenty weeks.  I really wish I had discovered this during my last attempt at a stretch.  I do rollersets only and I am only losing about 3 or 4 strands of hair even with this much growth.  I love this product and use it once a week when I wash my hair.

One warning. *Leaving it on for the 1 minute recommended time is enough.* I left it on for ten minutes one day and had to DC overnight to undo the damage.  Thank GOD I knew after touching my hair that something had gone drastically wrong.


----------



## KrystalClear (Feb 21, 2010)

I will be buying some of this soon.


----------



## DaR3alM3 (Feb 21, 2010)

Well i'm a natural and I tried to find it a few weeks go and the Sally's close to me was sold out, all the beauty school students had bought it.


----------



## ebonylocs (Jul 25, 2011)

Anyone has use this as a leave-in, including for extended period? I'm thinking of experimenting with it as a temporary hair stretcher, in a similar manner to how I understand Curlaway works.


----------



## Keen (Jul 25, 2011)

For some reason I've never heard of this before. I need to look more into it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 25, 2011)

I use this as my Final Step after Relaxing.  I use it in the place of Roux PC, because of the Lower Ph Balance.

It is a Staple in my Self-Relaxing Process.  And this is the only time I use it.  To restrict the cuticle fully and keep that Moisture on Lock.

Otherwise, I'll use either Roux, Nexxus Ensure and more recently Bear Fruit Hair's Shine Rinses.


----------



## n_vizion (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm going to try using this product more during my weekly wash instead of just after relaxing.  I was looking for something to help seal in cuticles after rinsing the conditioner out.  This may just be it.


----------



## shiney_sapphire (Aug 7, 2011)

I bought this in place of Roux PC and I like this better.

I self relax and this is the steps I took.

Relax
Rinse
light protein con
neutralize
FPS
Cellophane (dark brunette)
deep con 

My hair came out lovely I must say. I think I will replace PC with this and it is cheaper and you get more.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 19, 2011)

My hair never responds to Roux PC, so I think I will give this one a try.


----------



## klsjackson (Jan 11, 2012)

*I'm bumping this thread because French Perm Stabilizer is all that!!!*

I've been have issues with high porosity, detangling and breakage. Nothing, I mean nothing was working. I've spent over $200  in the last month on products trying to find the magic shampoo and conditioner that would bring back my soft, bouncy hair.  erplexed

Finally, I started using Roux PC and it helped a little, but my hair still didn't look smooth and my new growth was very coarse and brittle.  I then tried ACV rinse. It made things somewhat better, but my hair was still a tangled mess after shampooing even if I did every step in the shower and didn't manipulate my hair at all.  

Determined to get my hair back in shape, I searched the board and stumbled upon FPS!   

I went to my nearest BSS and they had the big bottle for $6.49 ($7.09 with tax).  I applied after shampooing and then applied my moisture conditioner. My hair instantly felt smoother and softer.  It was tangle free.  

The proof was during the rollerset.  I was able to detangle with ease and I lost no hair during the process   The final result was smooth, soft, easy to comb, bouncy curls!!! I will continue to use this weekly in my regimen.  I add a little to my setting lotion, also.  

FPS makes my hair feel super soft, I've never got that with PC.  It made a big difference.  (Relaxed 4a)


----------



## demlew (Jan 17, 2012)

klsjackson - Thanks for your review! I'm 11-weeks post and I'm running into tangles/knots. I was going to get the Cowboy Magic leave-in that was mentioned in other threads I searched, but I'll try this instead.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you!  I have not seen this thread in a long time.
Glad that it's still working for so many people.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 11, 2012)

I didn't want to start a new thread but is French Perm Stabilizer just a fancy name for a Neutralizier? I've always wondered this. Anyone?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jul 12, 2012)

Brighteyes35  Yes, it's used to neutralize the hair ph usually after a chemical service.


----------



## StarScream35 (Jul 12, 2012)

naturalmanenyc

Thanks!!


----------



## Andrea2012 (Feb 18, 2013)

I have a one question I've never understood.  Why is an acidic product used to seal the cuticle before DC-ing?  When DC-ing (with heat) you open the cuticle right back up, right?

However, I must say I am amazed and very interested to try this product though for relaxer stretching which I have not yet mastered.  Thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences.  I may try it before and after DC-ing just to see if there's a difference.


----------



## Misseyl (Feb 18, 2013)

I used it recently after I neutralized my hair.  It was foaming like shampoo and it left my hair manageable.  I use to use it after every shampoo years ago and I don't know whether I needed to or not.  However, what I might start doing is when I am close to getting a touch-up, I'll begin using it to help tame the new growth.


----------



## Need2gro (Jun 9, 2013)

Bumping!! How many ladies are still using this? Have your results still been constant??

From being - low Po I am now Hi Po because of Hard water! Where I stay they have a well - so they do their own water filtering , so no getting around it 

I've gone from BSL to just above APL in a yr - lost all my progress trying to figure out what I was doing wrong!!!

I've been using PC & it doesnt work that well for me. I need something better!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 9, 2013)

Need2gro

I still use it faithfully after my Relaxer and 1st wash Post Relaxer (only). 

Yes, Consistent results and a PH Balance of 2.5


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 9, 2013)

I am going to try this on my 11 weeks post hair. I have been battling tangles, major shedding and now... breakage!  I like that some people used it with success in between relaxers.

I googled the ingredients to see what could be providing the positive results. I don't see anything new. Ive seen all of these ingredients in most of the products I have in my stash. Also, it does have parabens.  Im gonna see if I have a product with all of these ingredients listed!  I will report back!

ETA: I did a garlic oil prepoo that stopped the but I am curious to see if it will return with my next wash. If so, I will try FPS as a next step in the process


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jun 9, 2013)

Napp are you still using this in your routine, now that you're natural?


----------



## Napp (Jun 9, 2013)

MileHighDiva no. i am not. i havent used this in a long time. If i wanted a porosity control conditioner now, i would buy vitale positive conditioner.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jun 19, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy this in the UK?


----------



## McQuay30 (Jun 19, 2013)

Any naturals using these whom recently dyed their hair with a permament color?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 19, 2013)

Napp said:


> MileHighDiva no. i am not. i havent used this in a long time. If i wanted a porosity control conditioner now, i would buy vitale positive conditioner.



Napp
Years ago, i used a Vitale product that was was similar to FPS. It was watery in the bottle but foamy once you start massaging.  the only diff was it had protein so I used to use it as a mid-protein step (before I knew what that was). Is this the same thing?  Where do you get the Vitale you mentioned? 

I thought Vitale went out of business or something 

Update:  I did go ahead and get the FPS. Used this past weekend after a coconut milk/aloe treatment AND pink clay dc 

So I cant really say how the FPS performed yet. I am texturizing this weekend and will use again


----------



## Napp (Jun 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly said:


> @Napp
> Years ago, i used a Vitale product that was was similar to FPS. It was watery in the bottle but foamy once you start massaging.  the only diff was it had protein so I used to use it as a mid-protein step (before I knew what that was). Is this the same thing?  Where do you get the Vitale you mentioned?
> 
> I thought Vitale went out of business or something
> ...



the vitale products i used was very goopy like a liquid gel. you use it in the relaxer process similarto a mid protien step. i bought my vitale products at a regular bss. I hope the FPS works for you


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly

I have that one.  It's the Foaming Protein.  

I haven't used it.  I was wondering how a "Foaming Protein" would work.

I may pull that out one day when I'm feeling experimental.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 19, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> I have that one.  It's the Foaming Protein.
> 
> ...



From what I remember its full of protein so I would put a moisturizing condish right on top. Its designed for just after relaxing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 19, 2013)

mshoneyfly

I plan to "Relax" in about another week.  I usually use Affirm 5n1.  Maybe I'll pull that one out for my Mid-Step.

Thanks Girlie!


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 20, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> mshoneyfly
> 
> I plan to "Relax" in about another week.  I usually use Affirm 5n1.  Maybe I'll pull that one out for my Mid-Step.
> 
> Thanks Girlie!



IDareT'sHair
Im texturizing this weekend at 13 weeks post. Its the longest I seem to be able to stretch. I could go longer but I wanna see how much I retained. Im still using up my Aphogee 2-minute. I will look for the Vitale the next time I go to the BSS


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 28, 2013)

I used this for the first time tonight. After my relaxer and DC session. My hair isn't even fully dry yet and my hair feels amazing. 

Thanks IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

Beamodel

That's some Ol' Skool stuff.  I remember my old Stylist used it when I was in HS.

I wonder how else they used it back then?  

Probably any time the PH was ridiculously high and cuticles were opened/raised and they wanted to restore the PH Level.  

They use to specialize in "Highlights" (Bleach & Ammonia) so I'm sure they probably used FSP after that Service.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jun 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair so when using this product after a relaxer, what step should it follow? After the neutralizing shampoo or after your DC tx?


----------



## Beamodel (Jun 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Girl my hair feels so soft and silky. I am truly amazed. I like this 1000 times better than Roux PC.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2013)

MGA2013

I use it as my Final Rinse.  Because after Relaxing, Mid-Step, Neutralizing & DC'ing (with Heat) my Cuticles are still open due to DC'ing with Heat/Steam.  

So, I use it as a final rinse as I would an ACV Rinse or PC or Nexxus Ensure or any Acidifying Rinse.

I always DC with Heat.  When you DC with Heat your Cuticle is raised, swollen, open, lifted etc...so I always do some kind of final rinse.


----------



## MGA2013 (Jun 29, 2013)

IDareT'sHair said:


> MGA2013
> 
> I use it as my Final Rinse.  Because after Relaxing, Mid-Step, Neutralizing & DC'ing (with Heat) my Cuticles are still open due to DC'ing with Heat/Steam.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I've yet to try HV rinse yet, but this is a product I could definitely use after a relaxer. I need some "smoothness" in my life . I think my cuticles are raised as well ( I use heat to DC) and detangling is a hassle.


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jun 30, 2013)

Oops, just texlaxed yesterday after 14 weeks but I forget to use this!

Too many steps to remember :grumble, grumble:

My hair is soft and smooth right now so maybe Si didnt need it yet. I will use after my first wash later this week, for sure.


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm getting a touchup on Wednesday.
I doubt she'll be using FBS, but 2-3 days post, I will use it.

Planning on stopping by Sallys tomorrow.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 30, 2013)

@yaya24

I'll be using mine 1st wash day too (on Tuesday).


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2013)

2 sallys and neither carried it.

I guess i'll have to get it at a BSS.
I dont want to though, just in case it needs to be returned.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 2, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> 2 sallys and neither carried it.
> 
> I guess i'll have to get it at a BSS.
> I dont want to though, just in case it needs to be returned.



yaya24 If you don't like it send it to me - I've been scouring the internet in the hope to find a supplier of FPS that will ship to the UK but not had any luck. Sally's UK do not stock it


----------



## Lucie (Jul 2, 2013)

How did I miss this? Thanks for whoever bumped this.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 2, 2013)

brittle_hair 
I will do that!

Lucie
Do you already use FPS?
Your hair is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Lucie (Jul 2, 2013)

yaya24 Thanks lovie! No, I have not used it but can't wait to try!


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 2, 2013)

FPS is the bidness.... I'm using it again tonight!


----------



## MGA2013 (Jul 2, 2013)

I ordered mine online at Sally's!!!  I couldn't find it in the store. Sally had the most reasonable shipping.


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 3, 2013)

I just ordered 2 bottles from ebay - it better be good for the amount I'm paying for shipping!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Sooooooooo. I finally found it.

In terms of being "good", how would someone like myself (who has never used FPS) know?

I just purchased a bottle from the BSS, and I opened it, and I am not smelling the strong alcohol scent that some LHCFers complained about.

Should I assume my product is bad?


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 3, 2013)

brittle_hair 
IDareT'sHair 
Beamodel 



yaya24 said:


> Sooooooooo. I finally found it.
> 
> In terms of being "good", how would someone like myself (who has never used FPS) know?
> 
> ...


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 3, 2013)

I haven't gone mine yet so not sure about the smell I would just base it on how it makes my hair feel, as the smell might not affect how well it works on your hair, but hopefully naturalmanenyc or someone else can confirm


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 3, 2013)

yaya24

It dosent smell good. You are right. It's like an alcohol type smell. I don't get the wonderful detangling properties like u have read some other ppl post but the results I get is closed cuticles. 

I can definitely tell the difference. When I wash my hair and let it air dry with my leave in, My hair takes  longer to dry (which is a good thing). FPS is definitely controlling my porosity levels in my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 3, 2013)

@yaya24

Yeah, strong chemical scent.


----------



## Misseyl (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for reminding me about this.  I have some in my arsenal.  I relaxed my hair twice this month and still my hair is not has straight as I like it.  I put too much conditioner into my Phytorelaxer index I the first time so I couldn't estimate how long I should leave it in and the second time I just didn't leave it in long enough and smooth in in long enough.  My next relaxer will probably be in September/October, then I'll probably leave the relaxer in for 25 minutes instead of the normal 20 minutes.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 3, 2013)

Mine does not have a strong chemical scent.. 

Smells like hydrogen peroxide vs rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Beamodel (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm sure it's fine. It's hard to pin point the scent but basically it dosent smell appealing


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 4, 2013)

I went on ahead and washed today.
I prepood overnight with coconut oil. Then neutralized, protein for 10 mins, DC with humecto for about an hour, rinsed and then did my final rinse with FPS.

FPS is a WIN.
This is going to be used after EVERY wash from now on.

Normally after washing & DC, when I'm putting in my leave in and detangling my hair, my strands would literally "stick" together. I'm sure it was because my cuticles where raised.

Not this time though!

I think I might be able to do another 6 month stretch if I keep getting results like I experienced today.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

yaya24

I thought about doing that too, at one time Ms. Ya.  

But an older head advised me against using FSP after every wash. 

They explained something about the 2.5 Ph Level.  And I forget the thread and the post. (sorry) 

It was early in my HHJ.  So I just stuck with using this particular product after relaxing and the 1st Wash Post.

But I do use 'something' Acidifying as a final Rinse every wash day especially since I DC x2 per week w/Heat and had overly porous hair at one time.

To close cuticle and restore my PH Balance.

Mostly I use just HV's ACV Rinse.  

But FSP is definitely a Staple for me right after relaxing and 1st wash post.

I would be interested in hearing your results if you incorporate this product weekly or bi-weekly.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 4, 2013)

IDareT'sHair

Thanks for the heads up!!!

I got too excited. My hair never behaves the way it did today!!

I was thinking about doing it 1 or 2xs a week. Right now I am only washing 1x a week but was thinking about increasing to 2.

I'll try it out.. just for the month and I will report back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

yaya24
It was one of those knowledgeable Scientific types (like Gymfreak or Artemis) and it mighta' been via pm when I mentioned I was going to start using it after each wash.

They told me not to.  Maybe because during the relaxing period is when the Ph is at it's highest or maybe because most of the products I use/used (Handmade/Natural) a already properly balanced.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 4, 2013)

I have only ever used FPS after my neutralizing shampoo, post relaxer rinse. I do ACV rinses as needed like IDareT'sHair


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 4, 2013)

Jewell

Thanks Lady!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 5, 2013)

You're welcome! {hugs}

I have used FPSP for about 15-18 years post relaxer. My mom began using it on my hair in the mid-90's after she would relax my hair, and when I began doing my own touch-up about 10 years ago, I just continued using it too. It has never failed me, and I in fact noticed a difference in my hair quality after touch-ups the few times I forgot to use it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> *FPS is a WIN.*
> *This is going to be used after EVERY wash from now on.*


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> *I thought about doing that too, at one time Ms. Ya.  *
> 
> *But an older head advised me against using FSP after every wash. *
> 
> ...


 


IDareT'sHair said:


> *It was one of those knowledgeable Scientific types (like Gymfreak or Artemis) and it mighta' been via pm when I mentioned I was going to start using it after each wash.*
> 
> *They told me not to. Maybe because during the relaxing period is when the Ph is at it's highest or maybe because most of the products I use/used (Handmade/Natural) a already properly balanced.*


 


Jewell said:


> *I have only ever used FPS after my neutralizing shampoo, post relaxer rinse. I do ACV rinses as needed*


 
@Amarilles Can you please elaborate in a more detailed scientific manner on this? This product has a PH Balance of either 2.0 or 2.5  For @yaya24 @Beamodel and others who are 'new' at using this Product.

Thank you,
T


----------



## DominicanBrazilian82 (Jul 6, 2013)

Read the entire thread and I am really interested in using this product.  I don't need it every wash, maybe once a month and also during the last step of my relaxer.  I'm not sure about my hair's porosity; however, I do know that I could really use a cuticle closer.  ACV rinses leave my hair brittle.  On my way to Sally's/BSS.


----------



## Amarilles (Jul 6, 2013)

Well...at a pH of 2 the structure of hair would greatly change because our density will change. The acid reacts with the hair and changes the structure of the cortex's fibers, making them so much more compact. I don't think this would encourage long term strength or health, but that's just my opinion. 

A point to consider is how rollercoasting our hair's pH deteriorates the cuticles faster. So for example, going from a 10 to a 2 is such an extreme shift, even an 7 to 2 is extreme. Water is always involved in our wash day so it's safer to work with a pH ranging from 4.5-5 to 7, anything less than or over is unnecessary shifting, in my opinion. I personally wouldn't use this product regularly.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 6, 2013)

Amarilles

There is Nothing Like having a Resident Chemist on Board.  

I Love Smart People!

Thank You!


----------



## brittle_hair (Jul 14, 2013)

I just used this after washing my one week post relaxer hair - difficult to tell what effect it's had because my hair is usually very easy to detangle at 1 week post, so will use it again at 4 weeks post and report back


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 23, 2015)

For people that still use this after wash, if you rinse it out do the effects of a 'Closed cuticle' still remain?  Is it ok to just leave it in the hair and proceed with styling? or would that damage the hair?


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Jan 23, 2015)

Just saw this bumped.  Wow, I've been on this board a long time.


----------



## gemruby41 (Jan 23, 2015)

This stuff did a number on my hair.  It made my hair so tangled that the comb could barely go through my hair.  I used it after doing a relaxer.  For me, the pH was too low for my hair.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 7, 2016)

So I just read thru the entire thread.  It seems that almost everyone responding are relaxed.  Are there any Naturals using this product?. I would love to hear your experiences.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmm, I think this would be perfect to use after a demi-permanent hair color. My hair always feel a bit rough following my coloring it so this might smooth my cuticles a little. I need to try and find one though. I'll check the BSS here first before looking online.


----------



## Dposh167 (Feb 8, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> So I just read thru the entire thread.  It seems that almost everyone responding are relaxed.  Are there any Naturals using this product?. I would love to hear your experiences.


I still use it but not as much. I was relaxed when I was using this for years. Now that I'm natural I just use it when I feel my porosity is getting too annoying


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Feb 8, 2016)

I was relaxed (transitioning) when I used this. 
I haven't used it since being fully natural (December 2009).


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

I couldn't find it in any of the BSSs I checked here in the Bahamas so I went ahead and ordered it from Sally's tonight. I Sure hope this works to calm the roughness of my hair after a henna or demi-permanent color.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 9, 2016)

@Aggie if it makes you feel better, I went to Sally's today and couldn't find the French Perm either.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 9, 2016)

mzteaze said:


> @Aggie if it makes you feel better, I went to Sally's today and couldn't find the French Perm either.


Aw, I'm sorry to hear that @mzteaze. Maybe you could check Sally's online for it as well if you don't mind waiting for it to ship to you.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2016)

My FPS will be here next week Wednesday latest. I can't wait.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2016)

Aggie said:


> My FPS will be here next week Wednesday latest. I can't wait.


Got it today. Right on schedule


----------

